# ECF Game 7: Celtics @ Heat (6/9 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Saturday, June 9, 2012 | 8:30 pm | TV: ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## UD40

:yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I wonder what Spo will do with Bosh? Start him or keep things the same? And if he does start, is it for UD or Battier?

I'd say start him over UD. Battier, although the offense hasnt been there, has done a decent job on Bass.


----------



## Dee-Zy

If it ain't broke.


----------



## 77AJ

Good luck to the Heat fans in this forum. This game has so much more riding on it, than just a trip to the NBA Finals.


----------



## BlackNRed

MAKE THEM PAY.


----------



## UD40

That little neck crack right before the clip ends looks bad ass.

Bron Bron mad. Bron Bron score. Bron Bron punish Boston.


----------



## Jace

The end of that clip is hilarious. 

First G7 in the Big 3 era. Winner goes to the Finals. That is all.


----------



## Floods

Good luck gentlemen.


----------



## Smithian

Tonight will either end as 










or


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Unless its a change right before the game, it sounds like they will continue bringing Bosh off the bench tonight.


Today is UD's birthday. May he have a nice, new shiny trophy for his B-day present


----------



## UD40

ESPN is reporting Pierce was missing for part of the Celtics shoot around, and Doc wouldn't comment on the health status of Rondo and Allen.


----------



## BlackNRed

pistol poppin bodies droppin layin all around, you thought it was a game now the neighors callin out, the police to find out why you layin on the ground with your ****in brains out.


----------



## UD40

Cashis lyrics?

That was the last thing I expected...


----------



## Basel

Good luck tonight. I don't want you guys in the Finals, but I don't want Boston in the Finals even more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No changes to the starting lineup tonight. And Harris and Curry are again the inactives.


----------



## PoetLaureate

kill them


----------



## BlackNRed

UD40 said:


> Cashis lyrics?
> 
> That was the last thing I expected...


Yeah well, it was the last thing I listened to that pumped me up for the game. :yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes:


----------



## PoetLaureate

I am really hating how sure everyone in media is of a win tonight


----------



## BlackNRed

My nerves are killing me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Early 1st foul on KG.


----------



## Smithian

Feeling good about tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier again 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate

Ugh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Defense has not shown up yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We also have to get Lebron on the move on offense. Make Bass chase him.


----------



## IbizaXL

its hard imagine. we have the dumbest basketball tem in the NBA.


----------



## BlackNRed

Nice lazy pass Bosh thanks for showing up :sarcasm:


----------



## Wade County

Need to stop with these retarded passes...wtf guys


----------



## PoetLaureate

Turnovers killing us so far, they are pressuring and we aren't adjusting


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dont know why whoever Mike Miller is guarding, just doesnt drive on him. Sure foul every time.


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade County said:


> Need to stop with these retarded passes...wtf guys


LOL. this is a low IQ team. just sad.


----------



## PoetLaureate

big rebound and putback Bosh, keep it close


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mike Miller is killing us on both sides of the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

27-23 after 1

Too many turnovers. And Miller.


----------



## Jace

Boston came out firing as I expected. We've shown glimpses but haven't fully gotten it going.


----------



## Wade County

4pt game. Nothing in it.


----------



## Wade County

And yes, Miller sucks. JJ wouldve hit those.


----------



## IbizaXL

alright gentlemen. yet again the heat start a game as if they dont recognize whats at stake here. very passionless, pedestrian-like play from our bipolar, low IQ team. if this game is any indication, then prepare yourselves to get your heart broken again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate

bs 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Our transition D has been brutal this series.


----------



## Wade County

****ing 3 ball killing us


----------



## Wade County

They will start missing soon, right?


----------



## Adam

Need Joel out there right now. This defense is painful to watch.


----------



## Wade County

Nice drive LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh

lucky basket by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh

KG gets his 3rd. Gotta capitalize on this.


----------



## Wade County

Wow UD lucky


----------



## Wade2Bosh

KG stays in. Wow.


----------



## Wade County

Huge!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier, Miller and JJ all missing wide open 3's..


----------



## PoetLaureate

We gotta get over the hump and take the lead


----------



## PoetLaureate

Shit another tie game immediately turns into a 5-6 point deficit


----------



## Wade County

I hate you Mario


----------



## Jace

What's with all the turnovers lately? Killing us.

And Bass keeps hitting shots we shouldn't let him be hitting.


----------



## Adam

For the love of god put in a center. I don't care if it's Pittman. Enough small ball.


----------



## BlackNRed

Too many bad turnovers = Celtic points = we're in big trouble.


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade2Bosh said:


> Battier, Miller and JJ all missing wide open 3's..


What else is new =/


----------



## Jace

I feel like we need more size up front. Its laughable that Joel isn't in the rotation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bass scoring too easy inside. Need two bigs out there right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

big 3 by Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another careless turnover.


----------



## PoetLaureate

turnovers!!!


----------



## Adam

Why isn't Joel in now guarding Bass?


----------



## BlackNRed

That's like the 3rd drop off turnover on the sideline ive seen. Get with it ****in idiots.


----------



## IbizaXL

Dwyane Wade is easily the least likable player for me. my god man, how useless.


----------



## Adam

Battier turns down a wide open three. Get him out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Unbelievable.


----------



## BlackNRed

Man **** Dwyane Wade. What a stupid asshole.


----------



## IbizaXL

Adam said:


> For the love of god put in a center. I don't care if it's Pittman. Enough small ball.


on a positive note. thats more reason to convince management to finally rid us of Spoo-brain. i will celebrate that more than winning a title!


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade failing this team again what else is ****ing new


----------



## Jace

We're not playing game seven-y.


----------



## IbizaXL

PoetLaureate said:


> Wade failing this team again what else is ****ing new


and how much longer do we have to deal with this loser? 3-4 more years? just horrible.


----------



## Wade County

This is ****ing dissapointing.


----------



## Wade County

lol free throws. Naturally.


----------



## IbizaXL

well guys, i have to be at work really early tomorrow morning. off to bed. not worth staying up for this pathetic Heat team. hopefully good things will come this offseason. thankfully im more of a soccer fan and have more and better things to look forward to the rest of the year. good night Heat nation.


----------



## Adam

Go to hell Greg Willard. Same to any other sick NBA ref.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

huge steal and dunk by Lebron.

5pt game. What a win if we can go into the half down 5 or fewer. Need a stop here though.


----------



## Smithian

Jesus H. Christ LeBron


----------



## Wade County

Wade2James!


----------



## Jace

Our wind-down possessions have gotten super shitty.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade's shitty handle costs us about 3 seconds and leads to yet another garbage shot at the end of a possession


----------



## Wade County

What an atrocious end to that half. WHAT THE ****.

7pt deficit but even that feels lucky.


----------



## Wade County

KG had 3. We had to make our run THEN.

Completely ****ed that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

53-46 at the half

We've seen some of the most careless turnovers so far by the Heat. Just giving Boston easy points.

Failed to capitalize on KG having to sit, so now he's rested and ready to play big minutes.

Both teams shooting over 50%.


----------



## BlackNRed

PoetLaureate said:


> Wade's shitty handle costs us about 3 seconds and leads to yet another garbage shot at the end of a possession


Wade has personally scored like 6 points for the C's at least.


----------



## BlackNRed

It's Lebron or bust in the 2nd half.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Bosh should start second half imo


----------



## Wade County

I got a bad feeling guys :|


----------



## Adam

PoetLaureate said:


> Bosh should start second half imo


He's obviously not injured, and didn't he say as much himself?


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade County said:


> I got a bad feeling guys :|


Me too. But only because our coach is too incompetent to make any kind of adjustments.


----------



## Adam

In a perfect world, our coach would recognize how ineffective Battier has been guarding Bass or guarding anybody or at least look at the stat sheet at half and see -15 and he would start Bosh and Joel in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Its just amazing how we can go an entire season starting and playing Mario, Wade, Lebron, Bosh and Joel the majority of minutes, and in the biggest game of the year, we dont see a second of it in the 1st half. 

Its like Spo and the coaching staff has forgotten that they now have Bosh and can go back to a conventional lineup.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade County said:


> I got a bad feeling guys :|


Yep I am not feeling good about this at all. I've seen it so many times this year, inexplicably bad and sloppy play in what are supposed to be extremely important games. Very poor habits.


----------



## Adam

PoetLaureate said:


> Yep I am not feeling good about this at all. I've seen it so many times this year, inexplicably bad and sloppy play in what are supposed to be extremely important games. Very poor habits.


+2 on this. Win or lose I'm going for a long run after this game ends. Really frustrating watching this team.


----------



## Smithian

Feeling good. Bout to kick some major azz


----------



## Adam

For the record, I just want to say that the age thing with the Celtics is way overblown. They have three legit first ballot hall of fame players who are obviously 100% healthy right now. Yeah they've diminished due to age but they're all healthy at the right time and they're still great players. They're all knockdown shooters and great on defense.


----------



## Adam

Battier has to be taken out. There's no way to stress how important it is. If he keeps playing, we lose. Plain and simple.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Where was the foul by UD?


----------



## Wade County

These fouls are bullshit.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Where was the foul by UD?


Joey Crawford. Did you see his hack job work in the game 6 Spurs series?


----------



## Adam

There's 20 minutes left in our season and Bosh sits on the bench. God I hate this coach.


----------



## Wade County

Such bullshit. We are playing BAD


----------



## Wade County

Cant get this closer than 5...


----------



## Wade County

SHANE 3333!


----------



## Smithian

Adam said:


> Battier has to be taken out. There's no way to stress how important it is. If he keeps playing, we lose. Plain and simple.


Just hit his fourth three and is guarding Boston's top scorers. He is crucial to our success.


----------



## Wade County

LETS GO MIAMI!


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade!!! 


Goes straight up on the jumper!!


----------



## UD40

Foot on their throats ASAP!


----------



## Wade County

Wade! hit a J!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Tie game again. Last few times this has happened, Boston quickly got it back to 5 or more. 

Crowd needs to stay this way the rest of the game.


----------



## Smithian

Chalmer-Wade-LeBron-Battier-Anthony PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam

Smithian said:


> Just hit his fourth three and is guarding Boston's top scorers. He is crucial to our success.


His offense isn't the problem. I'm of the mind that we can get our offense other ways but we need a big man like Joel out there.


----------



## PoetLaureate

We need to capitalize on THIS tie, lets not **** it up


----------



## Smithian

Adam said:


> His offense isn't the problem. I'm of the mind that we can get our offense other ways but we need a big man like Joel out there.


I've given up on that hope 

Basketabll has been played over 120 years and the traditional lineup became traditional for a reason. The Heat have decided to redesign the wheel.


----------



## Adam

Call it both ways Joey you hack.


----------



## PoetLaureate

LEAD


----------



## Adam

Chalmers!


----------



## Wade County

Rio! great drive


----------



## Adam

TERRIBLE shot by Wade.


----------



## Wade County

Lets go Miami!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Awful transition D again.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Play within the offense Wade


----------



## Wade County

WTF Wade


----------



## Adam

Hope that after the Heat win Timothy Bradley kicks Pacquiao's ass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, Pacquiao. How can you root against a fellow Filipino?


----------



## BlackNRed

Pacquiao I hope Bradley knocks you out now, you Celtic loving punk.


----------



## Adam

They're still scoring way easier than us. We need Battier threes and Wade jumpers. They're getting layups and free throws. Please put in a center and Bosh before this season is over.


----------



## Wade County

That shot by Wade was awful. I know he's hit a couple, but that was way too early in the shot clock....


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, Pacquiao. How can you root against a fellow Filipino?


No shit! WTF!?


----------



## Smithian

*PURITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Wade County

WOW LBJ. That was nuts.


----------



## Wade County

Damn Shane


----------



## Smithian

*WE NEED RESILIENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wow blown pass by Chalmers AND a blown goaltending


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That miss by Wade ended up helping us as Pierce got his 4th.


----------



## Adam

Is ESPN really not going to give us an aerial view of that goaltend no call? How biased can they be?


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade..........................................


----------



## Wade County

Rio!


----------



## Wade County

Bah, Rondo


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And now the missed free throws are piling up.


----------



## Adam

Free throws are costing us another game?


----------



## Wade County

Rondo for 3. My god.


----------



## Wade County

CB!


----------



## PoetLaureate

Ok cut that 7 to 0 in the 3rd, fine. Let's dominate the 4th.


----------



## Wade County

Tied at the end of the 3rd.

Wow.


----------



## Jace

No surprise tied with 12 minutes to go.


----------



## Adam

My heart was in my throat with that 1v1 Garnett against Haslem. Good defensive play. They've been few and far between tonight.


----------



## Smithian

Amazing that these next 12 minutes may only be decided by 2 or 3 points, the value of a single basket, yet they will go down to massively define the Heat and Celtic's legacies. The difference in whether you have a great/disappointing season is razor thing. This is why we love sports!


----------



## PoetLaureate

Smithian said:


> Amazing that these next 12 minutes may only be decided by 2 or 3 points, the value of a single basket, yet they will go down to massively define the Heat and Celtic's legacies. The difference in whether you have a great/disappointing season is razor thing. This is why we love sports!


Aren't you glad we have a team that values possessions so much


----------



## Wade2Bosh

73-73 after 3

Cant have anymore stupid turnovers.

Had to think it would come to this.


----------



## Wade County

Haslem has been surprisingly competitive on the block against KG. It's the trap of Rondo that kills us.

Lebron does not have an assist tonight. Interesting.


----------



## Wade County

Rondo starting to hit Js - do you continue to play off him? Push up a little? Tough call


----------



## Wade County

Holy **** im nervous.


----------



## Adam

Joel just for a few minutes at the start would be so money.


----------



## Wade County

Stay the course....god damn Spo


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh 3333


----------



## Adam

BOSH!


----------



## Wade County

****ing Rondo is KILLING us


----------



## PoetLaureate

oh my god BOSH


----------



## Wade County

CBBBB


----------



## PoetLaureate

You can't give KG position that deep


----------



## Adam

Joey Crawford is KILLING US!


----------



## Wade County

4 on Wade...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Manbearpig and1!


----------



## PoetLaureate

MANBEARPIG


----------



## Wade County

LEBRON AND 1!!!!


----------



## Smithian

*RESILIENCE! GRIT! PURITY! ENERGY! DO IT!*


----------



## PoetLaureate

****ing ray allen


----------



## Wade County

****ING GUJARD ALLEN!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Bad shot...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

1st team to get more than 2 consecutive stops and baskets will probably win this one.


----------



## BlackNRed

*LETS GO HEAT! LETS GO HEAT!*


----------



## Wade County

Too early for Randy, Smithi. Shit is too intense.

FML this team.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade2Bosh said:


> 1st team to get more than 2 consecutive stops and baskets will probably win this one.


Pretty much, they are answering everything right now


----------



## Adam

We gotta get stops. Stooooooooooooooooooooooooops. Stops stops stops.


----------



## Wade County

Need to get up by more than 1 or 2 points. This game is KILLING me.

FUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Smithian

Wade County said:


> Too early for Randy, Smithi. Shit is too intense.
> 
> FML this team.


:sigh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ!


----------



## PoetLaureate

Lebron you beautiful bastard


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great hustle by Wade


----------



## Wade County

MANBEARPIG!!!


----------



## Wade County

Great work by Wade


----------



## Smithian

I'M ECTOPLASM-ING ALL OVER MYSELF!


----------



## BlackNRed

please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win please win


----------



## Wade County

Pffft take a deep breath guys. This one is going down to the wire.

Kind of concerned im watching this alone. I may actually need a defib.


----------



## Ben

Just sprinted 2 miles home from town after a lot of vodka and sambuca. Was meant to go back to a girls house but when I saw it was tied going into the 4th, this >>>> everything.

LETS GO HEAT


----------



## PoetLaureate

Ben said:


> Just sprinted 2 miles home from town after a lot of vodka and sambuca. Was meant to go back to a girls house but when I saw it was tied going into the 4th, this >>>> everything.
> 
> LETS GO HEAT


your sacrifice is much appreciated


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ben said:


> Just sprinted 2 miles home from town after a lot of vodka and sambuca. Was meant to go back to a girls house but when I saw it was tied going into the 4th, this >>>> everything.
> 
> LETS GO HEAT


That's dedication!


Stupidity, but dedication


----------



## Adam

Ben said:


> Just sprinted 2 miles home from town after a lot of vodka and sambuca. Was meant to go back to a girls house but when I saw it was tied going into the 4th, this >>>> everything.
> 
> LETS GO HEAT


You will be rewarded in the afterlife with 100 virgins.


----------



## Wade County

Haha Ben! Heat for life brother.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh 333333 again!


----------



## Ben

CHRIS BOSH 3333333333333333


----------



## Gx

BOSHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Adam

Chris Bosh, you beautiful, beautiful man!


----------



## Ben

BATTIER


----------



## Wade County

BOSH!!!!


----------



## Ben

YES EVERYTHING WILL BE IN CAPITALS FROM THIS POINT ON


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ!


----------



## Ben

LEBRON :lebron:


----------



## Wade County

Shane! what a block!


----------



## PoetLaureate

EVERY TIME LEBRON RAM IT DOWN THEIR THROATS


----------



## Adam

Ben said:


> YES EVERYTHING WILL BE IN CAPITALS FROM THIS POINT ON


I KNOW RITE!


----------



## Wade County

LEBRON!


----------



## Wade County

LETS GO MIAMI!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 33333333333333

WOW


----------



## Gx

WHAT! LBJ!


----------



## Ben

LEBRON ****ING JAMES


----------



## Smithian

Adam said:


> You will be rewarded in the afterlife with 100 virgins.


:lol:


----------



## Adam

LEBRON 33333333333333


----------



## PoetLaureate

BANG!!!!!


----------



## Ben

**** RONDO


----------



## Gx

wtf Wade, terrible shot


----------



## Ben

BOSH HAS HAD THE GREATEST 3 MINUTES OF HIS CAREER FROM WHAT I'VE SEEN


----------



## Ben

WADE HUSTLE


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jesus Christ, Spo. Lebron was dead tired. Call a timeout earlier.

And Wade made up for the hero 3 with that offensive rebound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rondo gets and makes the most unorthodox, wtf baskets and plays ever.


----------



## Adam

WHY WONT THEY JUST DIE?! RONDO AND BASS LAST 4 POINTS SO LUCKY!


----------



## Ben

I ONLY GOT AN UPDATE FOR THE 4TH QUARTER ON MY PHONE, WHAT WERE THE OTHER QUARTER SCORES?


----------



## Wade County

Need more than LeIso to end here. It's only 5pts in the end. 2 possession game.

NEED BUCKETS AND STOPS


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BOSH!


----------



## Ben

CHRIS BOSH


----------



## Gx

Bosh is playing the game of his life.


----------



## Ben

CHRIS ****ING BOSH AGAIN!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

This Chris Bosh performance = Jason Williams game 6 vs Detroit in the championship year


----------



## Ben

WADE!!!!! 9 POINT LEAD


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WADE!

Bosh has been amazing tonight!


----------



## Wade County

BOSH!


----------



## BlackNRed

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

:yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes:


----------



## Ben

CHRIS BOSH IS SO CLUTCH


----------



## Adam

SHOTS AND STOPS! SHOTS AND STOPS! GOTTA GET ME MY SHOTS AND STOPS!


----------



## Ben

:bosh1: :bosh1: :bosh1: :bosh1: :bosh1: :bosh1:


----------



## Jace

Come on guys. Finish strong.


----------



## Wade County

WADE!!!!

BOSH!!!

LEBRON!!!

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDY!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh saying a collective **** you to each and every one of you who doubted him!!:yesyesyes:


----------



## Jace

PoetLaureate said:


> This Chris Bosh performance = Jason Williams game 6 vs Detroit in the championship year


Waaaaay bigger. Bosh is coming back off a fairly significant injury at a bad time. Game 7.

That JWill game was bonkers, though. And also huge, as Wade was sick and struggling.


----------



## Ben

BOSH MR 4TH QUARTER ON BOTH ENDS


----------



## Wade2Bosh

and1 by WADE!!


----------



## Ben

:dwade: :dwade: :dwade: :dwade: :dwade: :dwade: 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I LOVE EVERYONE


----------



## Adam

WADE AND1(NONE?)!!!!

CHRIS BOSH'S DEFENSE HAS BEEN INSANE THIS QUARTER. BEST DEFENSE OF HIS LIFE!


----------



## PoetLaureate

WADE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

WAAAAAAAAADE :dwade:


----------



## UD40

CRACK THE BOTTLES BOYS!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben

I CANT FEEL MY LEGS


----------



## Ben

I NEED TO GET DRUNK FOR MORE MIAMI EPIC 4TH QUARTERS


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good idea by both Wade and Lebron on that play, unfortunately both were thinking different things. Still wasted almost a minute of clock there.


----------



## Wade County

:bosh1: :bosh1: :bosh1:

"Hey coach, start me"


----------



## Smithian

*RESILIENCE! GRIT! PURITY! ENERGY! WE ARE DOING IT!*


----------



## UD40

Lost my voice....


----------



## Ben




----------



## Adam

HURRY UP AND DIE CELTICS, I GOT MY OKC AVATAR READY! JINX MOTHER****ERS!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

FORGOT ABOUT THE ALL CAPS THING. MY BAD.


----------



## Wade County

Smithian said:


> *RESILIENCE! GRIT! PURITY! ENERGY! WE ARE DOING IT!*


RANDY TIME!!!


----------



## Ben

Adam said:


> HURRY UP AND DIE CELTICS, I GOT MY OKC AVATAR READY! JINX MOTHER****ERS!


I'M STICKING WITH THE NO AVATAR. NO JINX. REVERSE JINX. ANY JINX OTHER THAN POSITIVE JINX.


----------



## Smithian

Wade County said:


> RANDY TIME!!!


----------



## Ben

I LOVE SEEING GARNETT'S FACE


----------



## Ben

EVEN WE CANT BLOW THIS, SURELY


----------



## Wade2Bosh

PLEASE RUN A PICK AND ROLL WITH WADE, BOSH OR LEBRON, SPO!


----------



## Wade County

HEAT BASKETBALL!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

GAME OVER! ECF CHAMPS, BABY!


----------



## Adam

GAME, BLOUSES!

GO PURIFY YOURSELVES IN THE WATERS OF LAKE MINNETONKA!


----------



## Wade County

NBA FINALS BABY!


----------



## Ben

CELEBRATE THIS ONE FOR TONIGHT, THEN LETS GO GET THE THUNDER


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rondo pulled a Lebron and walked off without shaking anyone's hand.


Will he get ripped like Lebron did against Orlando a few years ago?


----------



## Wade County

ADAM Y U CHANGE AVY'S! NOOOOOOO


----------



## Adam

NOBODY WANTED TO SHAKE YOUR SWEATY, LOSER HAND ANYWAY GARNETT!


----------



## UD40

**** you Rondo
**** you Pierce
**** you KG

Cheers to Ray Allen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chris Bosh...Wow. He just made up for a lot of the frustrating play over the last 2 years.


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> ADAM Y U CHANGE AVY'S! NOOOOOOO


HEY! WE'VE GOT FINALS TO WIN AND I'VE GOT THUNDER TO JINX!


----------



## PoetLaureate

I'm just sitting here in silence. What a ****ing series.


----------



## Ben

I MAY GO FULL REVERSE JINX AND ORDER AN OKC BEAT THE HEAT T-SHIRT


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron - 11 pts in 4th
Wade - 9 pts in 4th
Bosh - 8 pts in 4th

:yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes:


----------



## UD40

AHHHHHHH!!!! ZOOOOo!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

19 and 8 on 8-10 from the field and 3-4 from 3. 

Just amazing how well Bosh played.


Hilarious that of all the players to hoist the ECF trophy, it was the rookie Norris Cole :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed

Congrats fellow Heat fans, it's been a fun ride. Lets hope we can cap it off this time. On to Oklahoma City.


----------



## Floods

congrats guys


----------



## Jace

I like that they made Cole hoist the trophy. The vets have no interest in it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Floods said:


> congrats guys


:cheers:


----------



## Ben

ESPN UK just showed NBA Action and the highlights of the first 5 games of the series. That Pierce dagger 3 and his celebration after in game 5 is amazing to watch now.


----------



## BlackNRed

Floods said:


> congrats guys


Thanks bro.


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade2Bosh said:


> 19 and 8 on 8-10 from the field and 3-4 from 3.
> 
> Just amazing how well Bosh played.
> 
> 
> Hilarious that of all the players to hoist the ECF trophy, it was the rookie Norris Cole :laugh:


It's crazy... as important as it is to win, you go from major high, to.... shit this is meaningless if we don't win the next series. We're all too familiar with that.


----------



## UD40

We ended it, guys. We ended the Big 3. Finished.


----------



## IbizaXL

my expression is just like lebrons when he walked off to the locker room. rarely smiling, focusing on OKC. job is not done. winning this series means nothing if we fail in the Finals. im still upset for some reason. maybe its because we have lots of more frustration, having to watch more of Spoo's face and stupid basketball to deal with. Miami dodged a big bullet. OKC wont be as forgiving.

moving on......


----------



## Adam

Floods said:


> congrats guys


You're a good man. Props Floods.

Now, Pacquiao can go get his ass kicked!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD40 said:


> We ended it, guys. We ended the Big 3. Finished.


The old big 3, yes. Doubt they let KG go. Why would they at this point? Too late to make trades with them. Rondo, Pierce, KG, and Bradley is still good enough to be in this same spot for the next couple of seasons. They just had way too many injuries and a depleted bench.

I think Ray Allen is definitely gone though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

IbizaXL said:


> my expression is just like lebrons when he walked off to the locker room. rarely smiling, focusing on OKC. job is not done. winning this series means nothing if we fail in the Finals. im still upset for some reason. maybe its because we have lots of more frustration, having to watch more of Spoo's face and stupid basketball to deal with. Miami dodged a big bullet. OKC wont be as forgiving.
> 
> moving on......


Winning this series means nothing, yet had they lost this series it would have meant everything. 

This season has been way too frustrating to not celebrate this right here.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Never change Chris


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade2Bosh said:


> Winning this series means nothing, yet had they lost this series it would have meant everything.
> 
> This season has been way too frustrating to not celebrate this right here.


ill celebrate when they beat the thunder. but tonight? as far as i know, its just another ECF banner up in the racks. ill gladly trade all of those in for a title this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

IbizaXL said:


> ill celebrate when they beat the thunder. but tonight? as far as i know, its just another ECF banner up in the racks. ill gladly trade all of those in for a title this year.


You acting like your on the team. Yes, the players and coaches have to have that mind set. 

But us fans? Dont mean shit what we think or feel :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Still just 2 PF's, but even then, the difference in defense when we finally had two bigs out there in the 4th was so noticeable.


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade2Bosh said:


> You acting like your on the team. Yes, the players and coaches have to have that mind set.
> 
> But us fans? Dont mean shit what we think or feel :laugh:


obviously i meant it in a general way. didnt think you were going to take it so....literally.


----------



## Jace

Doc and Pop, perhaps the two best coaches in the league, go down in the CF. Helps having LeBron and Durant.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

NBATV just showed the locker room. A lot of the players jumping around, dancing to some music in the middle of the room. 

Matt Weiner quickly throws out that they might get ripped for this. smh, this team has to act like a bunch of choir boys. Dennis Scott said no, they just won the Eastern conference and to let them celebrate a bit.


----------



## Smithian

Enjoy tonight everyone. I don't give two flying shits who we have on this team, we're still in the NBA Finals, a spot 28 others couldn't make it. Enjoy it. It's sports, it's meant to be fun!


----------



## IbizaXL

Jace said:


> Doc and Pop, perhaps the two best coaches in the league, go down in the CF. Helps having LeBron and Durant.


did you also notice how good lebron spoke of Doc? Kind of sounded like he wished Doc was coaching our team.


----------



## Smithian

Jace said:


> *Doc *and Pop, perhaps the two best coaches in the league, go down in the CF. Helps having LeBron and Durant.


:lol:

No.


----------



## Wade County

Absolutely going to enjoy the **** out of this win. This team was constructed to win championships, but even so, nothing is a given. We've proven ourselves to be the best team in the East over the past 2 years. Other than winning a championship, the best you can do is put yourselves in the position to win one. Hopefully the guys can come through and deliver this year.

I think we might actually be the underdogs this year. Hopefully our experience in the Finals last year gives us something to build on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, we'll definitely be the underdog, but with the scrutiny of a heavily favored team.

Lebron said he likes having Bosh coming off the bench and that they havent had that the last couple of seasons. Cant stick with this though. Not with Perkins/Ibaka.


----------



## Wade County

I get the feeling Spo will stick with it for atleast game 1 though. He only makes adjustments when we lose....

Still, the format for the Finals is interesting. If we can manage to steal a game in OKC - we could close them out at home. Otherwise, it's onto the road we go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pacquiao just got robbed. Not a good night for Manny. 1st the Celtics and now this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2Bosh said:


> NBATV just showed the locker room. A lot of the players jumping around, dancing to some music in the middle of the room.
> 
> Matt Weiner quickly throws out that they might get ripped for this. smh, this team has to act like a bunch of choir boys. Dennis Scott said no, they just won the Eastern conference and to let them celebrate a bit.


----------



## Adam

If you watch the highlight video up on NBA.com at the end it looks like Rondo throws a towel at the camera man's face while he's walking to the locker room. Just thought that was interesting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> If you watch the highlight video up on NBA.com at the end it looks like Rondo throws a towel at the camera man's face while he's walking to the locker room. Just thought that was interesting.


Looked to me like he was trying to cover the camera lens, but missed.

34/11/4 on 53% for Lebron this series. Last player to put up those kinds os ppg and rpg was Shaq.

Unreal.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Looked to me like he was trying to cover the camera lens, but missed.
> 
> 34/11/4 on 53% for Lebron this series. Last player to put up those kinds os ppg and rpg was Shaq.
> 
> Unreal.


Still probably hit the guy in the face and trying to block the camera isn't too friendly either. Can you imagine the furor if LeBron did this after the Heat lost? On top of running out early and not shaking hands. We get painted by Barkley and Wilbon as being too sensitive a fanbase but how can they blame us when double standards like this exist.

BTW, I would love Ray Allen here next year. I doubt it happens but it would be a great pickup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^posted in the other thread that Chris Mannix of SI is saying that Miami and NY would be at the top of Ray's list. Like I said in that thread, i'd amnesty Miller and take Allen in a heartbeat. 

I wonder if Wilbon will get the Barkley treatment when ESPN does their shows from the arena? Wilbon went off on Miami fans on Lebatard's show after the game 5 loss, to the point that he called back a couple of days ago to apologize for what he had said. 


Just watched the trophy presentation again. Cole's reaction when Micky hands him the trophy is hilarious. He looked at Micky like "You know who you're handing this too?" :laugh:


----------



## Ben

Ben said:


> Just sprinted 2 miles home from town after a lot of vodka and sambuca. Was meant to go back to a girls house but when I saw it was tied going into the 4th, this >>>> everything.
> 
> LETS GO HEAT


So it turns out I'm in a bit of shit for this. 

Apparently me and the said girl, were in the queue for the kebab house, and we'd waited for like 10 minutes already. She didn't even want food, she was literally waiting for me. My phone makes the ESPN tune, I check it, 'END OF 3Q - Heat 73 - 73 Celtics'...I say to her, 'oh my god, I've got to go', don't even wait for her response, and sprint out of the shop. 

She's now presuming that I was texted by a different girl and decided to go back to hers instead.

**** :lol:


----------



## UD40

:cheers:


----------



## Dee-Zy

OMFG!!!!!!!

I was at a wedding last night so I couldn't see the game. I am so ****ing pumped, apparently the Big 3 stepped up huge in the last minutes?

Does anybody know where I could dl the game on torrent to watch it entirely???


----------



## Dee-Zy

BTW,

So like I said, I was at a wedding last night so I couldn't watch it and League pass has blacked out games on the mobile for the playoffs (****ers).

I got updates after each quarter, checked the score whenever I went into the bathroom and was texting my friend who was watching the game sporadically throughout the wedding.

At one point in the night, I sense my phone vibrating, it was him calling me but I couldn't pick up because I was in a conversation with somebody else so let it go to Voice Mail and I check out my text. His last text said:

"I'm gonna be sick".

I'm like fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck and I immediately excuse myself and open up the ESPN app and saw the final score. He scared the shit out of me!!!!

I will read all the posts in this thread after my nap but apparently, the big 3 came up big in the finals minutes?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wade2Bosh said:


>



HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA @ Howard coming in jumping and everybody is walking away!


----------



## Jace

I was so overwhelmed by everything surrounding the game last night that I didn't even post after the game. Feels really good to shut down that era of Boston basketball after they wiped the floor with us early on in it. We've gone from that XX team to back-to-back Finals appearances within their existence. That's crazy.

Twice now we've come back from the "dead" this postseason. Was watching NBATV's replay of G5 today, and it felt so good seeing Pierce's face after he drilled that 3 in LeBron's. It did all seem kinda over then.

OKC looks really daunting. Great to have CB back, and hopefully he keeps up the good play. The guy who makes me the most nervous is Spoelstra. Will he play Joel? He got away without it these past couple wins, and that scares the shit out of me. We need him in this series. We kinda needed him in the last series, but eeked by anyway. A lot of matchup questions here, this will be interesting. Harden has Heat-killability to the max. So does Westbrook, and he's been awful against us these past two years, which also scares me.

Hopefully Battier's defense is somehow better on Durant than it was Melo.



Ben said:


> Just sprinted 2 miles home from town after a lot of vodka and sambuca. Was meant to go back to a girls house but when I saw it was tied going into the 4th, this >>>> everything.
> 
> LETS GO HEAT


Post of the Year.



Smithian said:


> :lol:
> 
> No.


He's no Randy Wittman, but I think most people would disagree with you if you don't think Doc's one of the best right now. I used to think he was garbage, but he's really impressed me over the years, especially at times when Boston was counted out (KG's injury their second year, Perkins injuries, etc.)



Wade2Bosh said:


> *Yeah, we'll definitely be the underdog, but with the scrutiny of a heavily favored team.
> *
> Lebron said he likes having Bosh coming off the bench and that they havent had that the last couple of seasons. Cant stick with this though. Not with Perkins/Ibaka.


This. And how whack that is. I think this might be the first time all season we enter a game/series as underdogs. I like it. I can see it making our team play better. I feel like we were underdogs in '06. Certainly after G2.

The Bosh thing is tough. I could see Spo sticking with it, despite a few horrendous starts. The idea of having a supersub is enticing. That said, we need Chris' size from the start, both offensively and defensively, especially, as you said, vs. OKC's frontline. Not to mention, its possible Dwyane's rough starts can be partially attributed to Bosh being out of the lineup. Let's not forget, Dwyane was the first-half assassin earlier in the year.


----------



## Jace

> NBA Guru ‏@NBAGuru
> 
> Last night's Celtics/Heat game recorded a 9.1 overnight rating, making it the highest-rated NBA game ever on cable.


..


----------



## BlackNRed

Jace said:


> ..


So many haters in this world they wanna see us fall.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh: Battier in the back doing the dad dance


----------



## nickrock23

I am w/Adam here, regarding Battier. I was literally praying Spo would take him out. He was playing too many minutes in that situation - what saved us was KG getting in foul trouble because every time we switched, Shane would end up on KG and he'd get an easy score - KG was scoring on Haslem no problem so Battier was like an automatic 2 pts for Boston.
Yes, he did he 4 big threes, but to me all that did was make up for what he cost us on defense. If he did not hit those shots I am not sure we win, it's a different game. So do we hinge our season on Shane? That is all I am saying. I think we should have used Joel Anthony a lot more and put Haslem on Bass. What do I know though.
Well to me if we win it all it will be despite Erik not because of him. 

This finals is all about matchups and to me, it looks pretty even at most positions. I think Norris will be a factor - Westbrook I could see getting Rio in foul trouble, and Norris is a superior defender. He could give Westbrook headaches. Now these matchups, it's going to be about who makes the right adjustments, coaching is going to be a huge part of this series. Therefore I am extremely concerned. Remember in 06, Wade said at the end of the series, Pat wasn't even calling plays in timeouts, he wouldn't say anything and then right before they went back out he'd say "just get out there and win". Maybe it's about will more than coaching and strategy, I don't know, but man I'd feel more comfortable with an older, more experienced coach who doesn't panic.


----------



## James Worthy

Ben said:


> So it turns out I'm in a bit of shit for this.
> 
> Apparently me and the said girl, were in the queue for the kebab house, and we'd waited for like 10 minutes already. She didn't even want food, she was literally waiting for me. My phone makes the ESPN tune, I check it, 'END OF 3Q - Heat 73 - 73 Celtics'...I say to her, 'oh my god, I've got to go', don't even wait for her response, and sprint out of the shop.
> 
> She's now presuming that I was texted by a different girl and decided to go back to hers instead.
> 
> **** :lol:


Cool story bro...:dirk:


----------



## Dee-Zy

I feel that OKC is a horrible match up for us.

Their bigs are going to have a field day inside. Ibaka, Perkins and even Collison is the epitomy of our biggest nightmare, size, quality rebounders and scrappy hustlers (More in the case of Collison).

I think we can do a good job on the perimeter but it is the offensive boards that scare me. That we play amazing defense for 20 seconds, then lose the rebounding battle, kick out to Harden, Sefalosha or Durant for a killer 3.

:|


----------



## Wade County

nickrock23 said:


> I am w/Adam here, regarding Battier. I was literally praying Spo would take him out. He was playing too many minutes in that situation - what saved us was KG getting in foul trouble because every time we switched, Shane would end up on KG and he'd get an easy score - KG was scoring on Haslem no problem so Battier was like an automatic 2 pts for Boston.
> Yes, he did he 4 big threes, but to me all that did was make up for what he cost us on defense. If he did not hit those shots I am not sure we win, it's a different game. So do we hinge our season on Shane? That is all I am saying. I think we should have used Joel Anthony a lot more and put Haslem on Bass. What do I know though.
> Well to me if we win it all it will be despite Erik not because of him.
> 
> This finals is all about matchups and to me, it looks pretty even at most positions. I think Norris will be a factor - Westbrook I could see getting Rio in foul trouble, and Norris is a superior defender. He could give Westbrook headaches. Now these matchups, it's going to be about who makes the right adjustments, coaching is going to be a huge part of this series. Therefore I am extremely concerned. Remember in 06, Wade said at the end of the series, Pat wasn't even calling plays in timeouts, he wouldn't say anything and then right before they went back out he'd say "just get out there and win". Maybe it's about will more than coaching and strategy, I don't know, but man I'd feel more comfortable with an older, more experienced coach who doesn't panic.


Battier has come around a ton in the playoffs. He was god awful in the regular season, but he really showed his worth the past 2 rounds. Battled manfully in the block against bigger guys and did a solid job.

That being said, i'm still more comfortable with him coming off the bench and giving us 20 or so minutes per game.

I think Spo will use him on Harden or Durant a fair bit though. Wade really needs to get back on D and buckle up, or we're in trouble.


----------

